# help needed to fix dmesg errors

## astor86

Hi all,

I have a bunch of problems and I need your help..  :Smile: 

first of all, I experience some reboot during compilation for overheating. Indeed I cannot detect my fans and I have half of my pc that is hot (I guess where there is the GPU which does not seem to work)

```
$ sensors

iwlwifi-virtual-0

Adapter: Virtual device

temp1:        +41.0°C  

acpitz-virtual-0

Adapter: Virtual device

temp1:        +52.0°C  (crit = +120.0°C)

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Physical id 0:  +51.0°C  (high = +100.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 0:         +50.0°C  (high = +100.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 1:         +51.0°C  (high = +100.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 2:         +50.0°C  (high = +100.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 3:         +50.0°C  (high = +100.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

```

looking at dmesg I found also other errors that I cannot understand how to fix.

I first report the errors and then the whole dmesg

```
[    0.000027] ACPI: Core revision 20160831

[    0.023572] ACPI Error: [_UPC] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS (20160831/dswload-378)

[    0.023579] ACPI Exception: AE_ALREADY_EXISTS, During name lookup/catalog (20160831/psobject-227)

[    0.023610] ACPI Exception: AE_ALREADY_EXISTS, (SSDT:xh_rvp11) while loading table (20160831/tbxfload-228)

[    0.024874] ACPI Error: 1 table load failures, 10 successful (20160831/tbxfload-246)

[    0.654757] i915 0000:00:02.0: Direct firmware load for i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_01.bin failed with error -2

[    0.654763] i915 0000:00:02.0: Failed to load DMC firmware [https://01.org/linuxgraphics/intel-linux-graphics-firmwares], disabling runtime power management.

[    0.655022] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:00:02.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=io+mem:owns=io+mem

[    0.679691] [drm] GuC firmware load skipped

[    0.685686] ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    0.685907] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input4

[    0.685927] ACPI: Video Device [PEGP] (multi-head: no  rom: yes  post: no)

[    0.685951] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:12/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input5

[    0.685973] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20160919 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

[    0.685994] MXM: GUID detected in BIOS

[    0.686027] ACPI Warning: \_SB.PCI0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20160831/nsarguments-95)

[    0.686075] ACPI Warning: \_SB.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20160831/nsarguments-95)

[    0.686121] ACPI Warning: \_SB.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20160831/nsarguments-95)

[    0.686283] pci 0000:01:00.0: optimus capabilities: enabled, status dynamic power, hda bios codec supported

[    0.686289] VGA switcheroo: detected Optimus DSM method \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP handle

[    0.686293] nouveau: detected PR support, will not use DSM

[    0.686304] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: enabling device (0006 -> 0007)

[    0.686363] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: unknown chipset (137000a1)

[    0.686368] nouveau: probe of 0000:01:00.0 failed with error -12

[    0.686438] Failed to find cpu0 device node

[    0.686440] Unable to detect cache hierarchy from DT for CPU 0

[    0.687834] loop: module loaded

[    0.687865] mei_me 0000:00:16.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    0.688240] fbcon: inteldrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    0.694961] rtsx_pci 0000:03:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    0.695053] rtsx_pci 0000:03:00.0: rtsx_pci_acquire_irq: pcr->msi_en = 1, pci->irq = 123

[    0.695522] nvme nvme0: pci function 0000:06:00.0

[    0.695536] ahci 0000:00:17.0: version 3.0

[    0.695704] ahci 0000:00:17.0: can't derive routing for PCI INT A

[    0.695705] ahci 0000:00:17.0: PCI INT A: not connected

[    0.695795] ahci 0000:00:17.0: AHCI 0001.0301 32 slots 1 ports 6 Gbps 0x4 impl SATA mode

[    0.695797] ahci 0000:00:17.0: flags: 64bit ncq sntf pm led clo only pio slum part ems deso sadm sds apst 

[    0.710772] usb: port power management may be unreliable

[    4.665538] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[    4.665543] r8169 0000:03:00.1: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

[    4.666599] Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux

[    4.666599] Copyright(c) 2003- 2015 Intel Corporation

[    4.666645] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    4.668081] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-8265-26.ucode failed with error -2

[    4.668092] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-8265-25.ucode failed with error -2

[    4.668248] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-8265-24.ucode failed with error -2

[    4.668257] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-8265-23.ucode failed with error -2

[    4.745936] FAT-fs (nvme0n1p2): Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck.

[    4.755046] random: crng init done

[    4.788827] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-mvm-rs'

[    4.789197] thermal thermal_zone2: failed to read out thermal zone (-5)

```

full dmesg can be found here dmesg

----------

## hhfeuer

Since it's a kaby lake cpu, you will have to build the kernel with firmware blob:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Intel#Firmware

The messages about iwlwifi firmware can be ignored, it tries to load a list of firmware versions until it finds one.

----------

## astor86

thanks @hhfeuer

now it's better!

the remaining issue is

```
$ dmesg | grep nouveau

[    0.690168] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: enabling device (0006 -> 0007)

[    0.690230] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: unknown chipset (137000a1)

[    0.690235] nouveau: probe of 0000:01:00.0 failed with error -12

```

but I guess I need to switch to proprietary nvidia drivers, right?

----------

## duby2291

 *astor86 wrote:*   

> thanks @hhfeuer
> 
> now it's better!
> 
> the remaining issue is
> ...

 

Yeah definitely. Nouveau works ok-ish for GF 600 and 700 series cards and below. Even then you'll have some problems with reclocking and power. Better off with proprieatry drivers for it. Good luck though, you'll definitely run itnto bugs with Prime.

----------

